# Links > Tutorials >  Linux Mandrake 8.2 - 9 HostAP howto UPDATED

## middle_EAST_WEST

UPDATED!

Αν και θέλει δουλειά ακόμα σας παραθέτω ένα howto που βγήκε με τον "σκληρό τρόπο" ύστερα από ακρετές ώρες compile και εγκαταστάσεων. 
Εγκατάσταση και ρύθμιση HostAP. 

Βγάζουμε όποια κάρτα wireless έχουμε από το μηχάνημα. 
Ξεκινάμε εγκατάσταση του Mandrake. 
Στα πακέτα που επιλέγουμε να εγκαταστήσουμε επιλέγουμε τα development tools στα οποία βρίσκονται τα εργαλεία που θα χρειαστούμε για το compile του hostap. 
Στην ρύθμιση του δικτύου κατά την εγκατάσταση, ρυθμίζουμε τις Ethernet κάρτες που έχουμε (πχ. Eth0) με ip range του τοπικού μας δικτύου. 

Παράδειγμα: 
Το δίκτυο που έχουμε στο σπίτι είναι 2 pc με IP 

PANDORA: 192.168.0.5 (windows xx) 
CLIO: 192.168.0.6 (windows xx) 

Στο pc που ρυθμίζουμε (linux) θα έχει 192.168.0.x, δηλαδή 192.168.0.4 
Το mask που επιλέγουμε είναι 255.255.255.0 
Για gateway και DNS server δεν βάζουμε τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο. 

Όταν τελειώσει η εγκατάσταση ξεκινάμε το pc ξανά. 
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Δεν βάζουμε ακόμα τις κάρτες!* 

Από το τερματικό τρέχουμε 

# urpmi linux-kernel

Αυτό το κάνουμε για να δούμε αν είναι εγκατεστημένος ο kernel του linux. Στην περίπτωση που δεν είναι θα σας ζητήσει να εγκαταστήσει και κάποια άλλα πακέτα. Επιλέξτε “Y”. θα σας ζητηθεί να βάλετε κάποιο CD του Mandrake. 
Μόλις τελειώσει η όλη διαδικασία γράψτε 
# cd /usr/src <enter> 
# ls <enter> 

Αν δείτε μέσα στο φάκελο /usr/src τον φάκελο linux τότε ο πυρήνας (kernel) είναι εγκατεστημένος. 

Στην συνέχεια ακολουθήστε τις παρακάτω οδηγίες οι οποίες πραγματικά δουλεύουν. 

1. Κατεβάστε το τελευταίο Hostap [hostap-0.0.3.tar.gz]
(http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/hostap-0.0.3.tar.gz)

2. Κάντε Untar το αρχείο σε όποιο φάκελο επιθυμείτε. 

3. Read the "README" file. 

4Κατεβάστε τον πηγαίο κώδικα του pcmcia_cs, για *την αντίστοιχη έκδοση του pcmcia_cs* που τρέχετε στο σύστημα σας. 
 ::  Tip	
Για να ελέγξετε την έκδοση του pcmcia_cs: 

# rpm -qva | grep pcmcia 

π.χ. μήνυμα που μας επεστρεψε η παραπάνω εντολή
# pcmcia-cs-3.1.31-5mdk 

Πηγαίνετε στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση: 
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfile ... e_id=94021 

για να κατεβάσε την *αντίστοιχη έκδοση* του pcmcia-cs που σας εμφάνισε η εντολή (rpm -qva | grep pcmcia ). Για το παραπάνω παράδειγμα το αρχείο που θα κατεβάσετε θα είναι το εξής:
” pcmcia-cs-3.1.31.tar.gz”. 

5. Κάντε Untar τον πηγαίο κώδικα του PCMCIA-CS σε όποιο directory επιθειμείτε.
Τρέχτε το configure του pcmcia_cs με την εντολή:
# ./Configure
Θα σας ζητηθούν κάποια στοιχεία. Οι απαντήσεις σε αυτά είναι με την σειρά:

"/usr/src/linux"
"n"
"y"
"n"
"1"
"/lib/modules/2.4.xx-6mdk" , *όπου xx η αντίστοιχη έκδοση του πυρήνα σας*

 ::  Αν δεν ρυθμιστούν αυτά σωστά ενδεχωμένος να μην δουλέψει το hostap

6. Ρύθμιση των παραμέτρων του "Makefile" του hostap: 
** Ρυθμίστε τις αντίστοιχες παραμέτρους ΒΑΣΙΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ linux ! ** 

a> KERNEL_PATH=/usr/src/linux-2.4.18-6mdk 

b> PCMCIA_PATH=/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.1.31 

 ::  Enter the directory you use in Step 5. 

c> KERNELRELEASE=2.4.18-6mdk 
 ::  Αλλάξτε το string μετά το "=" σε όποια έκδοση πυρήνα τρέχετε
7. Τώρα είμαστε έτοιμοι για να δώσουμε την εντολή

# make pccard 

Αν δεν υπάρξει κανένα λάθος, δίνουμε την εντολή 
# make install_pccard

Sometimes, your system kernel path does not contain ".config" file. you need to goto 
"/usr/src/linux-2.4.18-6mdk" (depends on your system version) and execute "make menuconfig" 
DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING and Exit from the menu with SAVING the config. This will create a 
".config" file into the "KERNEL_PATH" directory that you specified. 

8. Check for error occur when you make install. If there is error, you need to resolve it 
because the error may cause the hostap.o & its config file not properly installed onto 
your system. Especially if its a "depmod" error, you need to fix it to get the driver 
to run properly. 

9. With no error encountered, the hostap is now ready to be used. Now you can refer to the 
"README.prism2" file from the HostAP tarball to understand the Installation and 
Configuration needed to use the HostAP. 

10. Note that you will need to restart your pcmcia (aka cardmgr) daemon to initiate the HostAP 
configurations. 


USING HostAP 

1. Please read "README.prism2" file from the HostAP tarball to understand the configuration 
required to use the HostAP driver for your wirelessLAN cards that is Prism2/2.5-based chipset. 

2. If you have been using WLAN-NG stuffs, you need to "hide" your wlan-ng files away. 
Eg. goto "/etc/pcmcia" and mkdir "HIDE-WLAN-NG" and "mv wlan-ng* HIDE-WLAN-NG/." 

After this you will no longer be using WLAN-NG commands and drivers to load 
your wirelessLAN Cards. Just move the WLAN-NG files back to /etc/pcmcia, if you 
have to use them again at a later stage. 

3. Make sure you have "/etc/pcmcia/hostap.conf", this file identifies the wirelessLAN cards 
based on the description to load the hostap.o driver to activate your Prism2 wLAN pc card. 

4. Insert your wLAN pc card into the notebook pcmcia socket. Use tail or less to view your system 
log "/var/log/messages" and check if the "HostAP" driver loaded correctly and sends system messages 
upon detection of the wLAN card inserted. Something like this... 

Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen kernel: hostap_cs: (c) SSH Communications Security Corp 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen kernel: hostap_cs: index 0x01: Vcc 3.3, irq 3, io 0x0140-0x017f 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen kernel: hostap_cs: Registered netdevice wlan0 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen kernel: wlan0: NIC: id=0x8003 v1.0.0 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen kernel: wlan0: PRI: id=0x15 v0.3.0 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen kernel: wlan0: STA: id=0x1f v0.8.3 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen cardmgr[7442]: executing: './network start wlan0' 
Jun 24 18:58:42 volkswagen /etc/hotplug/net.agent: invoke ifup wlan0 


5. If you get the "similar" messages as above, then the HostAP driver is loaded correctly. And the 
new network interface "wlan0" is ready to be configure for network use. 

6. If you the system messages showed error loading the HostAP driver, 

a> "cardctl ident" and check for the card version and manfid of the card. 

b> go through "/etc/pcmcia/hostap_cs.conf" to see if your wLAN card is listed 
in the file. if not, you have to add the card version and manfid of your Prism2/2.5 
chipset wLAN card into the file. cardctl eject, physically eject the card, and 
restart your pcmcia (aka cardmgr) service. 

c> now repeat by going back to Step 4 (of this section). 

7. Important point to take note of is the "/etc/pcmcia/config" file, at the end of this file 
you will see that it reads in "*.conf" files in "/etc/pcmcia" directory. This is the reason 
why I advise to move the WLAN-NG files away, else it would use the config based on WLAN-NG 
files and system will use "prism2_cs" (which is configured in wlan-ng.conf) and NOT 
"hostap_cs" (which is configured in hostap_cs.conf). 

8. Modify "/etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts" to run the wirelessLAN configurations you preferred 
like: SSID, MODE, CHANNEL, etc. 

9. After this, restart the pcmcia service daemon again and insert the wLAN card to activate it 
to run in HostAP mode. *Keep your fingers crossed* 


Bridge Utilities (aka brctl) 

SOURCE 
Network Bridging utilities at Sourceforge 
http://bridge.sourceforge.net/download.html 

More bridging details please read more on the README.prism2 that comes in the HostAP tarball. 


WirelessLAN PC Cards Tested 

Cards compatible to operate with HostAP: 
* Linksys WPC11 Version 3 
* Senao SL-2011CD and SL-2011CD PLUS 
* Level-One WPC-0100 
* Fulbond Airbond XI-300B 
* SparkLAN WL-311F 

Cards NOT compatible to operate with HostAP: 
* Cisco Aironet 340 series 



PCMCIA-PCI Adaptor Card Tested 
* PCI adaptor with chipset of Richoh R5C475II. 
Available in Singapore: 
* Senao (from DSC @ Funan Centre) 
* SparkLAN (from some shops in Sim Lim Square) 

Note: The PCI adaptor is said to be interoperable with motherboard of PCI 
bus v2.2 or higher only. Do check this out! 


The Tome for Wireless LAN with Linux 
* Jean Tourrilhes' WirelessLAN resources & tools 
http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Touτrrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html 


Τέλος πάμε στον φάκελο 
/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts 
και βλέπουμε αν υπάρχει το script ifcfg-wlan0 αν έχουμε μια μόνο κάρτα wireless ή ifcfg-wlan0, ifcfg-wlan1, κτλ. 
Αν δεν υπάρχουν τα δημιουργούμε με όποιον text editor θέλουμε (πχ. VI) με το παρακάτω περιεχόμενο. 

Κώδικας:
DEVICE=wlan0 
BOOTPROTO=static 
IPADDR=192.168.1.4 
NETMASK=255.255.255.0 
NETWORK=192.168.1.0 
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255 
ONBOOT=yes 
WIRELESS_MODE="Ad-Hoc" 
WIRELESS_NWID="awmn-χ-χ" 
WIRELESS_FREQ=8 
WIRELESS_SENS="" 
WIRELESS_RATE="auto" 
WIRELESS_ENC_KEY="" 
WIRELESS_RTS="" 
WIRELESS_FRAG="" 
WIRELESS_IWCONFIG="txpower 20" 
WIRELESS_IWSPY="" 
WIRELESS_IWPRIV="" 
WIRELESS_ESSID="awmn-173-588"

################################ 
Βάζουμε τις κάρτες μας και θα πρέπει να ακούσουμε 2 μπιπ με την ίδια συχνότητα.

----------


## MerNion

sigxaritiria. poli kali douleia.. 
AN ipirxe kai ena gia debian tha itan akoma kalitera bebea  :: 
to thema einai kapoios pou to exei stisei se debian na kanei ton kopo na to grapsei kai meta an exei lathakia to diorthonoume.. i arxi einai to imisi tou pantos..

----------


## papashark

Μπράβο, πολύ καλή προσπάθεια, θα το μεταφέρω στα tutorials, εκεί θα μπορεί όποιος θέλει να κάνει διορθώσεις/προσθήκες τις οποίες μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε και edit στο αρχικό μήνυμα.

Και πάλι μπράβο !

----------


## xaotikos

χμμμ παίζει ρόλο αν οι κάρτες είναι μέσα κατά την εγκατάσταση? Εγώ σαν κλασικός windows user τα είχα όλα μέσα κατά την εγκατάσταση του redhat 8.κατι (beta) με την ελπίδα να τα βρει και έπειτα αν χρειαστεί να βάλω drivers. Βέβαια έχω αρκετά προβλήματα ακόμα με το linux (δεν μπορώ να κάνω την sblive και το usb netmod να δουλέψουν) αλλά θα ήταν καλό να ξέραμε αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που *δεν* πρέπει να είναι οι κάρτες μέσα κατά την εγκατάσταση

----------


## JS

Kati pou eipa kai ston idio ton Middle_East_West:
San klassikos Windowsas (opws kai egw) tha ksereis oti kanonika oi hot swapable suskeues (px USB) prepei na einai aposundedemenes otan bazoume tous drivers etsi ??? Min koitas ti kanoume bebaia. Allo auto.
Etsi kapws to skeutika kai me tis PCMCIA. H logiki mou bebaia mporei na einai lathos alla egw gia auton ton logo to thewrousa dedomeno.
Oi linuxades bebaia tha mas poun gia pio swsta  ::

----------


## panXer

όχι δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν θα είναι συνδεδεμένες οι συσκευές ή όχι προ του φορτώματος του driver.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από το ότι το Mandrake συγκεκριμένα φορτώνει τον card manager κατα την εγκατάσταση. Έτσι βάζει και τους αντίστοιχους drivers οι οπoοίοι δεν δουλέβουν με το hostap. 

Απόδειξη του είναι ότι μου έφαγε μια ολοκληρη μέρα.
Αν κάποιος τα έχει καταφέρει να δουλέψει το hostap με τις κάρτες μέσα κατα την εγκατάσταση του Mandrake, θα ήθελα να ξέρω την διαδικασία.

----------


## jason

Ωραίο tutorial για τους mandrake funs!
Για το redhat όμως τα πράγματα είναι πιό απλά. Στήνεις το redhat 8 σαν server. 

Μετά κατεβάζεις τα rpm Official Redhat Kernel with hostAP

μετά 

rpm -iv kernel-2.4.18-24.8.0.HOSTAP.i386.rpm 

Μετά ακολουθείς τις ίδιες οδήγίες όπως και στο mandrake όσον αφορά το hostap.

----------


## xaotikos

> ```
> DEVICE=wlan0
> BOOTPROTO=static
> IPADDR=192.168.1.4
> NETMASK=255.255.255.0
> NETWORK=192.168.1.0
> BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
> ONBOOT=yes
> WIRELESS_MODE="Ad-Hoc"
> ...


Εγώ που θέλω να σετάρω το mandrake σαν client τι πρέπει να βάλω σε αυτα: 
WIRELESS_MODE="Ad-Hoc"
WIRELESS_NWID="awmn-χ-χ"
WIRELESS_ESSID="awmn-173-588"


Αντί για "ad-hoc" client??
Στο τελευταίο από ότι κατάλαβα είναι το SSID του AP στο οποίο είμαι συνδεδεμένος σωστά?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Sorry για την έλλειψη λοιπόν στοιχείων.

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Mode:

Master -> Access Point
Managed -> Client
Ad-Hoc -> Peer-to-Peer

Υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα mode αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν (πχ. repeater)

----------


## CoaLa

Wraia ola ayta paidia ma emena to redhat mou 7.1 den kanei kan thn prwth entolh gia ton kernel...Den xerw isws xreiastw kati poio kenourgio.Parathrhsa epeishs oti o kernel mou den yposthrizei to cardbus 32bit.Einai disabled opote prepei na brw tropo na to energopoihsw.Ligo help gia startup den 8a me halage pantws.Oso analytika ginetai.Kai kati allo.Den thelw na tou balw hostAP epanw.h8ela apla gia client gia arxh.Exei diafora??HELP!!!Thanks

----------


## drf

συμπλήρωση...

Εάν τα κάνετε όπως πολύ καλά τα λέει ο middle_east_west θα ακούσετε μπλιμ μπλοομ όταν "σηκώνει" την κάρτα...

θα πρέπει να βάλετε στο hostap_cs.conf στο τέλος το εξής για engnius+isa adaptor


# Optional configuration parameters for hostap_cs.o
module "hostap_cs" opts ignore_cis_vcc=*1*"

αλλιώς δε θα την ενεργοποιεί την κάρτα!  ::

----------


## drf

> Wraia ola ayta paidia ma emena to redhat mou 7.1 den kanei kan thn prwth entolh gia ton kernel...Den xerw isws xreiastw kati poio kenourgio.Parathrhsa epeishs oti o kernel mou den yposthrizei to cardbus 32bit.Einai disabled opote prepei na brw tropo na to energopoihsw.Ligo help gia startup den 8a me halage pantws.Oso analytika ginetai.Kai kati allo.Den thelw na tou balw hostAP epanw.h8ela apla gia client gia arxh.Exei diafora??HELP!!!Thanks


δοκίμασε να κάνεις recompile τον kernel με τα χαρακατηριστικά που σου λείπουν...  ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CoaLa
> 
> Wraia ola ayta paidia ma emena to redhat mou 7.1 den kanei kan thn prwth entolh gia ton kernel...Den xerw isws xreiastw kati poio kenourgio.Parathrhsa epeishs oti o kernel mou den yposthrizei to cardbus 32bit.Einai disabled opote prepei na brw tropo na to energopoihsw.Ligo help gia startup den 8a me halage pantws.Oso analytika ginetai.Kai kati allo.Den thelw na tou balw hostAP epanw.h8ela apla gia client gia arxh.Exei diafora??HELP!!!Thanks
> 
> 
> δοκίμασε να κάνεις recompile τον kernel με τα χαρακατηριστικά που σου λείπουν...


.....αμα είσαι μαζοχιστής....αλλιώς βάλε το 8.0 και το rpm
 ::

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CoaLa
> 
> .....αμα είσαι μαζοχιστής....αλλιώς βάλε το 8.0 και το rpm


γιατί που είναι το πρόβλημα με το compile ? 

εδώ κάναμε compile στο 386 και το αφήναμε κάτι ώρες με pentium πάει σφαιρα!

----------


## CyberFreak

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια από το παραπάνω tutorial (και μερικές διορθώσεις που έγιναν) και την υπερπολύτιμη βοήθεια του xaotikou το linux box μου είναι up and running!

----------


## pavlidisd

Βάζοντας την πρώτη εντολή για τον πυρήνα στην προσπάθεια μου να σετάρω το hostap με μία senao clone μου βγάζει μήνυμα "no package named linux-kernel" και δεν μου ζητάει να εγκαταστήσει τίποτα... Τι κάνω? Έχω mandrake 8.1. 

*Edit*
Γράφω σκέτο rpm kernel και μου λέει installation failed και μετά με ρωτάει αν θέλω να κάνω force installation. Λέω ναι και τον εγκαθιστά από το πρώτο cd. όμως μετά χρησιμοποιώντας την επόμενη εντολή δεν βλέπω κανένα φάκελο linux... Τώρα τί?
Επίσης με την εντολή rpm -qva | grep pcmcia μου βγάζει kernel-pcmcia-cs-2.4.8-26mdk.
Τώρα τί?

Υγ: Λόγω αμάθειας παρακαλώ τις όποιες οδηγίες όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται...

Ευχαριστώ

----------

